# Room Response Calculator



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

has anyone used the room response calculator room060d.exe to examine their rooms response?

thanks

Murray


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You might want to talk to Blaser from post #10 here:-
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers-infinite-baffle/9914-my-ht-candidate-ib.html

I ran it and it produced an frd file? :huh:


----------

